# Do you own these miniatures?



## PHRAG (Nov 9, 2006)

I keep getting emails from someone showing me photos of cool miniatures. : )

I was looking around at J&L, Andy's and Petite Plaisance and found some interesting moderate light, intermediate-temp loving miniatures that caught my eye. Do you grow any of these? Are they picky? How do you grow them (mounted, potted)? What miniatures are missing from this list that any miniature lover must have?

Amesiella philippinensis
Ceratochilus biglandulosus
Ceratostylis rubra
Cirrhaea dependens
Dyakia hendersoniana
Haraella odorata
Jumellea comorensis
Jumellea arachnantha
Leptotes bicolor
Leptotes unicolor
Meiracyllium trinasutrum
Stereochilus dalatensis
Sarcochilus hartmannii

I left Angrecoids and other genera like Phalaenopsis off for a reason. I wanted to make a list of "other" species that might be interesting to have.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 9, 2006)

Get a Bulbophyllum minutissimum and a Platystele ornata.


----------



## Heather (Nov 9, 2006)

Cordelia (from J&L) is speaking to my society on Saturday.


----------



## Mahon (Nov 9, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I keep getting emails from someone showing me photos of cool miniatures. : )
> 
> I was looking around at J&L, Andy's and Petite Plaisance and found some interesting moderate light, intermediate-temp loving miniatures that caught my eye. Do you grow any of these? Are they picky? How do you grow them (mounted, potted)? What miniatures are missing from this list that any miniature lover must have?
> 
> ...



Most of these are easy growers... I know nothing about _Sterochilus_ or _Dyakia_... the rest aren't picky or hard... good list though! Isn't _Jumella_ an Angraecoid? 

As for other "must-have" minis, don't forget about the Pleurothallids...
How about another Bulbo... _Bulbophyllum moniliforme_ (one of the smallest species of Bulbo., bulbs about 2mm wide)... if you want smaller Bulbo. with larger flowers, how about the new species _Bulbo auriculatum_? Similar to a _Bulbo. lobii_, but more colorful and smaller plant. 

-Pat

EDIT: I believe that Bulbo. minutissimum is synonymy for _Bulbo. moniliforme_... oops


----------



## MoreWater (Nov 9, 2006)

both leptotes are easy. I grow them potted under fluor tubes. The haraella odorata was also easy - I grew it off the side of a shelf mounted on wood and watered it by dunking in water every 2-3 days. Incredibly, it actually grew and flowered. (I traded it off.) Not sure if I have the ceratochilus... if I do, it's still a seedling. The sarco is great if you can give it the winter it wants.

Are you looking for flowers, or just cool things to grow? If the latter, where are the mini bulbos like alagense and ovalifolium? what about pleuro oxios? (which doesn't look like a pleuro) the Trichosalpinxes? Scaphosepalums? Max uncata? Den pachyphylum? tetragonum? Dockrilla cucumerina? Lepanthes calodictyon? Some of the masdies like zahlbruckneri and discoidea also do well in warm temps.


----------



## Dantheman (Nov 9, 2006)

the sarcs are great there native to us here in aus if you can get it plectorhizia tridentata which is related in cool.


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok, here is where I offend some of you. I don't mean to do it, I just have to be honest. 

I don't like Bulbos, Plueros or Dendrobiums. I apologize to those of you who do love them, they just aren't at all attractive to me. 

I tried to choose plants above based on three criteria. They had to like less than cattleya light. In most cases, alot less. They had to enjoy intermediate to warm temps. No cool growers. And they had to have flowers that I found attractive. No necessarily big and showy, but visible and with nice coloring. I will have plenty of white flowers when my Angrecoids bloom, so I was looking for plants that had some color.

And yes, Jumellea species are Angrecoids. I am still new to the group so I don't have them all memorized yet.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 10, 2006)

Maybe not as miniature as you're looking for, but I always liked Ornithochilus difformis.

Jon
________
Dementia Forums


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 10, 2006)

Amesiella philippinensis is a nice miniature also try its white variant *Amesiella monticola* - 

Then there's *Ceratocentron fesselii* 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1574

Which is a very small vanda like miniature


----------



## TADD (Nov 10, 2006)

WTF??? You don't like bulbos.... You some kind of ...... oke:

Hey Phrag, I currently grow my leptotes on a mount and it is doing great for me. I also have two haerellas. Get one from Andy's over the ones from J&L. The one I got from Andy's is way bigger than the one I got from J&L. It is an easy plant to grow. Mine has been in flower since Early August.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2006)

Don't forget Gastrochilus. Both of the ones I have, dasypogon and japonicus, are small plants. Cute flowers, nice color. I grow mine under 2 - 2' fluorescent tubes in my East window, and they bloom faithfully. That's not a lot of light.


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 10, 2006)

Ceratostylis rubra is easy to grow and it blooms 3-4 times a year for me. I have it in Phrag light and it is mounted on a treefern plaque.


----------



## MoreWater (Nov 11, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I don't like Bulbos, Plueros or Dendrobiums.
> 
> ...I tried to choose plants above based on three criteria. They had to like less than cattleya light. In most cases, alot less. They had to enjoy intermediate to warm temps. No cool growers. And they had to have flowers that I found attractive. No necessarily big and showy, but visible and with nice coloring.



well, why didn't you say so. I'm never talking to you again  

so the third criterion is so subjective, it's impossible to guess. There's quite a big selection of species that match the first two available in the U.S., but not so many that you couldn't try growing them all  There are also some nice sophronitis (not even going to try to get the genus right) hybrids bred for real mini (not just regular mini) size too. (I only mention it because I frequently forget to look at the catt alliance for minis.)


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2006)

Okay, 
I took some notes today during Cordelia's talk. 
She said if she had to take one mini and go live on a deserted island, it would be Coelogyne ochracea. It's an Indian species, I-W grower, very fragrant, and blooms in the spring. She said they grow it a little dryer in the winter time. Here's a photo:
http://www.orchidphotos.org/images/orchids/whiteoak/IMG0074.jpg

There were two plants on our show table today that were also nice minis, one of which she also mentioned. Cadetia taylorii. Always in flower with small fragrant white blooms. It was adorable. But my photo is not. 
Try this one:
http://www.orchidphotos.org/images/orchids/speciesV2/Cadetia/Cadetiataylorii1.jpg

This is one that Ulla (from KK Orchids) grew. It's an Angraecum, disticum, I think? I thought this plant was really wonderful. 










This is another nice one we had a specimen of on the table. 
My photo didn't do it justice but here's a good site with photos about it. 
 http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art37640.asp 

Finally, this doesn't really fit the thread as well as the others, but Ulla also brought a Phal. deliciosa. The flowers are tiny, but the real neat thing is the ruffled leaves!


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 11, 2006)

I finally found a source for Angraecum distichum, and I am so glad I did. That is a nice plant!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 12, 2006)

Angraecum distichum is wonderful. Be sure to sniff yours in the afternoon...they're tiny flowers, but they do smell good--no scent at night though (at least from mine). 

I'm going to add Ceratocentron fussili to this list. I've been hunting it for awhile now and I think I may have a lead... Here's a pic and some info:

http://www.notsogreenthumb.org/contrib/orchid_html_files3/ceratocentron_fesselii.htm


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 12, 2006)

If you find a supplier with more than one of those Robin, let me know. I want one too.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Nov 12, 2006)

John,

My fav on this list is Amesiella philippinensis... because it looks like a neofinetia on steroids. I've tried crossing them together with no success as of yet, but I wouldn't rule it out as a possibility.

I also love leptotes bicolor. In fact, I saw the most amazing plants ever in Japan, they held about twice as many flowers as any type I've ever seen before, and they had much more vibrant pink/purple in the flowers. I tried to buy one, just one out of about 50, but the grower refused to sell any. He said he was going to make tons of divisions and release them when he's ready... oh well!


----------



## Marco (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok Heather I just fell in love with that distichum. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## L I Jane (Nov 12, 2006)

Both of my leptotes are mtd on tree fern.


----------



## Heather (Nov 13, 2006)

Marco said:


> Ok Heather I just fell in love with that distichum. Thanks for the photo.



You're welcome, Marco. I try, you know.


----------



## Sangii (Nov 13, 2006)

Jumelleas are not exactly miniatures!!!! they can even get pretty big...

otherwise I have Harealla odorata, nice little species, easy to grow, blloms almost constantly and flowers have a nice anise fragrance...


----------



## BotanicaLtd (Nov 14, 2006)

*more intermediate light loving minis*

How about Schoenorchis fragrans? We grow them right next to the aerangis and they do well. Neat non-angraecoid minis that are also nearby are both the Leptotes bicolor and unicolor, Meiracyllium wendlandii, Sophronitis cernua, and our chiloschistas. Have you tried ornithocephalus? Neat looking little plants even when out of bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2006)

That is a nice distichum; and the Sophronitis Cernau is a great plant w/ brilliant flowers. Are Masde's pleuros because there are some nice warmth tjolerant hybrids now...


----------

